# serious sound problem acer laptop



## runemok (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got a serious sound problem on my Acer Aspire 9410. First of all it takes about 5 minutes from hitting the power button to the Windows symbol is showing. When the welcome-to-windows-sound comes, it's played in half it's speed, with an awful metal-like touch to it. 

When I get the desktop picture, it takes another five minutes before I can do anything. Finally up and running, my PC is very very slow...about 75-100% CPU just writing this thread...

All other sound, whether it's a CD, DVD or Youtube has this alien-like sound.

It's been at Acer's local tech support two times due to this, now it's a couple of months since last time. They have fixed it by setting the PC to an earlier date. But they haven't figured out why this thing happens...; the sound driver is ok, the sound card is ok, the harddrive is ok, there's no virus or anything. I've suspected everything. Even Norton 2006. 

So, anyone who might be able to help?

Rune, Norway.


----------



## bhishm (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a solution, this has happened to me and I recommend you to make a copy of all the important stuff you have in your computer. Then insert the window XP... Cd inside and reformat using the slow setting. Once done update your laptop with SP2,etc and with the drivers if your problem persist of you have any doubt of any of the process dont hesitate to contact at bhishm_ra[email protected]


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

bhishm 
Your help is indeed appreciated, but lets try and keep the help/fix posts on the open forum where it might help other members.


----------



## Elsebeth (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there 
We have had the same problem with sound on our Acer. Did you ever manage to find a solution to the problem? It sounds as if the sound is made much too slow and using the computer for e.g. Skype is almost impossible. Un-installing Norton has helped but it doesn´t seem to be a permanent solution.
I keep my fingers crossed for a piece of good advice!
ray:
Elsebeth


----------



## rdsk46911 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have got the very same problem with mine also, its a Acer Aspire 5100-3583, had it for 1 year, did anything work for you yet? It seems to be a common problem by just looking on this site. Thanks for any help


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i am not familar with the bios menus on this unit, even though my daughter owns one.
http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=1032847


----------



## ajayns (Oct 21, 2004)

I have the same problem with an ACER purchased 5/28/2009

I have a 
Acer Aspire One A150-1126 8.9" Netbook Intel Atom N270 1.6GHz, 1GB, 160GB HD, 6 Cell 
Windows XP SP3 
Battery, 802.11 

I have an issue with my sound card and when windows starts it takes forever to start and 

when the the sound comes on it is all muffled.. I cant play any music. This happened after 

10 days of using the laptop


----------



## chr15mw27 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is not my doing but it works.



Fixing sound performance on an Acer laptop
Posted by Chris Corrigan - 23/01/07 at 12:01:29 am


I bought a new laptop last Friday - and Acer Aspire 5570 - and I’m finally happy with it, but it took a few days. THere was an annoying problem with poor sound and DVD performance, that seemed as if there was a big elephant hoggin memory somewhere. I tried dozens of solutions and finally found this guy, who tried everything I did too, except he solved the problem:

What I did to fix it was to go to the HARDWARE part under the SYSTEM options (Control Painel). Under the IDE Controllers part I had PRIMARY IDE and the INTEL one. What I did was right click and select UNINSTALL on the IDE one… When I rebooted the whole machine was way faster, specially sound playback. Under the IDE Controllers I still get the same icons (Primary IDE and the Intel one) but I’m 100% sure that this was the cause of the fix.

It worked for me as well, and everything just hums now.


chr15....Mine was not Intel but uninstall the primary IDE what ever it is and reboot....Note,, go to Device Manager-IDE.-ATA/ATAPI controllers... What ever is there (should be at least two) uninstall the IDE one or primary...


----------



## urindian (Mar 6, 2009)

I too have a similar sound card problem with my Acer aspire 5520 loaded with windows xp...

everything was working fine until one day my friend used the laptop...the left speaker is giving a crappy noise (a metallic one ) and the right speaker is dead..

i tried all the ways and reinstalled XP tpp..but nothing is working...

So I have decided to use external USB speakers ...they work fine...

so how come the external USb speakers are working ?

I connected a headphone and external speakers to the laptop..bot gave the crappy sound on the left side...

any ideas ;(


----------



## papillon (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow. Thankyou chr15mw27 for posting the Chris Corrigan advice.
IT WORKED FOR ME TOO!!!!! 
A sudden but chronic condition which slow e d e v e r y t h i n g
right down, especially startup (25 minutes, anyone?) & sound (ear-achingly stretching youtube seconds into aeons, making mockery of rythm) IS FIXED!!!!
Wow again. Try it.


----------

